# Do they make adhesive back tapes in 6" or 12"



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to post this. As it involves making jigs, I thought here would be the place.
I thought I saw an ad somewhere for 6" or 12" adhesive backed tape measure for putting on different jigs and it came in a roll. I think it was 48" roll but it was actually four 12" or eight 6" individual tapes.
If anyone knows where I can find these, please let me know.
I really do not want to buy 6' rolls and waste most of it.:yes:


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

found a 20" one if you dont mind fish on it...

http://www.smallmouthflyshop.com/product/smallmouth-tape-measure-sticker


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought measuring tapes for sewing and glued them in place. Allot more than 6" but less than $2 each


----------

